# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Pijn aan enkel

## danielledereus

Sinds kerst 2011 heb ik last van mijn linkerenkel. Nooit iets gehad met mijn enkel . Kern gezond, maar met zwemmen heb ik sindsdien erge last. Maart, na de voorjaarsvakantie, ben ik naar de huisarts geweest, omdat het erger was geworden. En ik nu ook met andere sporten last begon te krijgen. Ik ben doorgestuurd naar de fysio. Daar heb ik ruim 3 weken gelopen zonder resultaat. Ik ben daarvandaan doorgestuurd naar een orthopeed. Die heeft besloten dat er een mri gemaakt moest worden. Mri gemaakt maar daar was niks op te zien, omdat er een vermoeden was dat er een ontsteking zat heb ik 10 dagen onstekingsremmers moeten slikken en moest ik naar de sportarts. Nadat ik die medicijnen had geslikt was de pijn nog steeds niet weg. Ik moest terug komen bij de sportarts die heeft er toen een injectie ingezet. Na een week rust gehouden te hebben mocht ik weer alles gaan doen. De pijn is nu nog steeds niet weg en ben al bij de sportarts terug geweest maar er kan niks meer aan gedaan worden. Weet iemand wat het zou kunnen zijn? De pijn zit aan de buitenkant van de enkel.

----------

